Ask HN: Nonfiction books to control anxiety, depression, uncertainty - codesternews
======
thorin
I found this book very useful and read it multiple times over a period of
months. That, meditation, exercise and talking to people helped.

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13623836-fear](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13623836-fear)

------
gcheong
A Liberated Mind - Steven Hayes [https://stevenchayes.com/a-liberated-
mind/](https://stevenchayes.com/a-liberated-mind/)

Stopping the Noise in Your Head - Reid Wilson

------
arikr
"Feeling good"

See the recommendation under section two here [https://80000hours.org/career-
guide/how-to-be-successful/](https://80000hours.org/career-guide/how-to-be-
successful/)

------
zeeed
The newly revised edition of "Lazy man's guide to enlightenment", Thaddeus
Golas

------
burntoutfire
Jordan Peterson "12 rules for life".

